# ORIS Artix GT Day Date review...no love?



## Tony Abbate

Some of the Breitlings Navitimers and the Omega Speedmasters have long been favorites of mine. Something about the black and white combinations that just looked classic to me.

But I'm not a big fan of chronographs in general since I don't have a real use for them and as I attained a certain age, they prevented me from easily reading the time.

I stumbled onto a video for this 42mm Oris. It had the look I was after in a size I can pull off on my 7 1/4" wrist at a great price (well below retail, thanks [email protected]). 
It really looks like a much more expensive watch than it is. A handsome piece of kit.

The quality really surprised me as its my first Oris and I had no real expectations. From the beautiful crown to the gorgeous gunmetal colored ceramic bezel insert and the white chapter ring to the finishing on the bezel edge as well as the mix of satin and polished case. I was pleasantly surprised. The bezel moves precisely with nice solid clicks. The strap is well made and comfortable as is the signed Oris deployment...guess it just fits me right. I have a black strap with white stitching on order to jazz it up a bit.

Now a 42mm watch is usually my upper limit for comfort. But the Oris wears much smaller and feels more like my Ball Marvelight that comes in at 40mm.

OK so the SW200-1 movement is cleanly finished if a bit plain except for the snazzy Oris red rotor. The ORIS name on the dial could be a bit more discreet. The lume could be better unless fully charged then its ok for about two hours, but at least its there. Its been running about -3 seconds a day so no other complaints.

In summary, mark me as one satisfied Oris customer here. Value for dollar with looks well beyond its price point.


----------



## Watchbreath

Great looking Oris, too bad that one wasn't around when I was selling them.


----------



## Chris Hohne

Thanks for sharing - that is a good looking watch.

Chris


----------



## Blaze0303

I wear the same watch and love it!


----------



## sticky

Are you charging the lume with the correct type of light (high UV content) because unless it's the orange I've found the Oris lume to be good.


----------



## hiro1963

It's a very handsome watch! 

I wish they made a 39-40mm model for my 6.75" wrist. I've seen a 37mm date model (not in person), but it might look a bit small due to the bezel (smaller dial).


----------



## Capt. Haddock

That's a beautiful watch!


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Gorgeous watch!

Is the strap on this version any good? What are the lug to lug dimensions?


----------



## weigojmi

Big fan of that watch. Tried it on at an AD a year or so ago and felt it looked right and I have 6.5 inch wrists.


----------



## mike70sk

would like to get a gt pvd model. i think they are dicontinued now, hard to find even on the grey


----------



## tranthol

Is this the black bezel or chrome bezel version? Sorry the reflections make it a little difficult to tell. Great looking watch though!


----------



## Jeff Scott

tranthol said:


> Is this the black bezel or chrome bezel version? Sorry the reflections make it a little difficult to tell. Great looking watch though!


That is the ceramic bezel. I have the chronograoh version.


----------



## thomasrhee

Great looking watch but I do agree that the Oris branding on the dial could have or should have been slightly smaller and more discreet.


----------



## Jeff Scott

thomasrhee said:


> Great looking watch but I do agree that the Oris branding on the dial could have or should have been slightly smaller and more discreet.


I think it works better on the chrono version.


----------



## scosmoss

Lovely watch, and 42mm is by no means as large as you can go.
I have a 6" wrist and wear a 42mm PO as my upper limit. You can probably pull off a 46mm if you wanted to.


----------



## thomasrhee

I agree. On the chrono it works fine to balance the sub-dials.



Jeff Scott said:


> I think it works better on the chrono version.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thomasrhee

I tend to agree but then again size is always a personal preference. I have a 6.5" wrist and don't mind wearing up to 45mm depending on the watch. However my preference does lie with 38-42mm in general.



scosmoss said:


> Lovely watch, and 42mm is by no means as large as you can go.
> I have a 6" wrist and wear a 42mm PO as my upper limit. You can probably pull off a 46mm if you wanted to.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colgex

I saw this one and it caught my attention. Very nice piece!


----------



## colgex

Anyone has more pictures to post?


----------



## deeee

Anyone replace the leather band with a stainless steel bracelet? Which bracelets are compatible?


----------



## Birky1

deeee said:


> Anyone replace the leather band with a stainless steel bracelet? Which bracelets are compatible?


This is mine on a bracelet









Sent from my Harrier Tab from EE using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevo1985

Looking to get one of these, decent enough watch?


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Stevo1985 said:


> Looking to get one of these, decent enough watch?


I like this one a lot. In fact, I was wearing it this afternoon.









I also wrote some sort of review some long time ago:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f22/oris-artix-mini-review-hands-lots-pictures-4238882.html


----------



## Stevo1985

Excellent thanks picked one up yesterday 🙂 it’s the bracelet version but I popped it on leather


----------



## MRizzle

I really really like these and am desperate to lay my hands on one. Not too easy to get a hold of the ceramic bezel, black face and non-chronograph version though it appears.


----------



## Stevo1985

MRizzle said:


> I really really like these and am desperate to lay my hands on one. Not too easy to get a hold of the ceramic bezel, black face and non-chronograph version though it appears.


Yes sadly seem reasonably difficult to find now.

I'm tempted in letting mine go to get another piece but fear I'll regret it


----------

